
Ask HN: How to Break into Defense Industry? - NewRecruit
Specific to North America.<p>Hey HN, I have an engineering background and have been working on hardware projects tangentially related to defense applications, with a hobbyist focus. I have a lot of interest in working for&#x2F;contracting with a company in the Defense Industry, but aside from trying to join the army (?!?) I&#x27;m not sure how to get my foot in the door. Especially now since a lot of places don&#x27;t seem to be hiring or taking on extra projects.<p>What would you advise someone in my position? Thanks!
======
sushshshsh
They built the walls pretty high sadly. Best bet is to choose a vendor to the
industry, or even a vendor to a vendor

------
gutz_ex_s3v3n
Raytheon?

